# CHARCAS - PUNO - TITICACA



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Gpaul said:


> Inkadrew, conoces puno? has viajado a charcas? sabes como era la vida de la gente del lugar hace 10 años? pues la respuesta es NO.


De acuerdo ... ¿y? ... ¿Eso me impide dar una opiniòn de algo puntual como ese "castillo"? (No escribì algo malo sobre la gente, ni he generalizado nada)



Gpaul said:


> *Me parece que hablar de estas cosas y tener que aclararte esta de más, se nota claramente tu intencion de fastidiar
> y te digo algo, no eres mejor al tratar de imponer tu cesgado pensamiento tercer mundista.*


Vaya ... ahora dar una opiniòn, basada en la propia informaciòn que se brinda en este thread, es fastidiar y tratar de imponer mi "pensamiento tercermundista". Este es un foro de arquitectura, ¿leyò mi primer comentario? Parece que no, sòlo a leido los 2 posteriores, lo cuales por cierto, son dudas razonables que expresè.



Gpaul said:


> La gente necesita eduacion, lee lo que dice el SEÑOR NONIS y aprende a ser gente.
> 
> Giorgio Pinazo
> FOTOGRAFO


Por cierto, ud no me va a dar clases de "ser gente". He dado mi punto de vista (basado en anteriores experiencias en este foro al cual lo sigo desde hace 4 años) y ya està, y a mi parecer, hasta ahora, este es un thread camuflado para promocionar este hotel. Pero buehh, parece que ud. lo toma como algo personal, eso ya es asunto suyo, no el mìo.

Buenas tardes.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Es increíble a lo que estamos llegando en Incascrapers. Un forista nuevo cree tener derecho de venir a insultar y a dar lecciones a un forista que lleva años aportando aquí.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Es evidente que dos foristas nuevos en este thread no han leído las normas del foro, o simplemente han hecho caso omiso de las mismas: en primer lugar, éste es un forum de discusión, no de promoción de inmuebles. En segundo término, es una total falta de respeto acusar a un forista gratuitamente de algo que no tiene nada que ver con lo que se estaba discutiendo. Por favor leer el contexto del intercambio. Y como dice Bruno, Inkandrew es uno de los foristas veteranos que más aporta y además con una visión muy amplia de nuestra sociedad. 

Gracias por su atención.


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

yo he entrado a ese castillo, y no es ni un hotel ni un futuro hotel ni nada, es la casa de un belga :lol:
o bueno al menos que haya pensado convertirlo en eso, en estos años :nuts:


----------



## chnonis (Jun 5, 2011)

*Otra foto*


----------



## chnonis (Jun 5, 2011)

*Reflexion*

Lamento mucho como va evolucionando este foro...
Mi intención era SOLO de dar a conocer un lugar que yo personalmente aprecio mucho...
Mi objetivo era de hacer conocer las técnicas que se emplearon para realizar esta construcción (respectando al máximo el medio ambiente)...
A algunas personas no le parece interesante... lo lamento mucho...
Veré en las próximas semanas como hacer por retirar este fórum de SkyscraperCity... así supongo que todos estarán feliz...


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

chnonis said:


> Lamento mucho como va evolucionando este foro...
> Mi intención era SOLO de dar a conocer un lugar que yo personalmente aprecio mucho...
> Mi objetivo era de hacer conocer las técnicas que se emplearon para realizar esta construcción (respectando al máximo el medio ambiente)...
> A algunas personas no le parece interesante... lo lamento mucho...
> Veré en las próximas semanas como hacer por retirar este fórum de SkyscraperCity... así supongo que todos estarán feliz...


recien me percate de tu nick ya veo de donde tomaste tantas fotos de tan buenos angulos, tanquilo sigue con el tema que nadie lo mira con malos ojos, el castillo es hermoso y resalta demasiado en el lago sobretodo por su espectacular vista que tiene a Taquile a lo lejos.
Muchas gracias por tus aportes, esperamos mas 
y aporto con esta que encontre hace tiempo


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

Muy pintoresco lugar! Buenas fotos, gracias por los aportes


----------



## chnonis (Jun 5, 2011)

*Charcas... los alrededores*











PUNO TITICACA CHARCAS por luchin LC, en Flickr


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

J Block said:


> Es increíble a lo que estamos llegando en Incascrapers. Un forista nuevo cree tener derecho de venir a insultar y a dar lecciones a un forista que lleva años aportando aquí.


sabe cual es el problema

que el forista antiguo sospecha que todo es para promocionar a un hotel

---

la discusion acabaria si el nuevo forista NONIS
deja de poner enlaces a otras paginas

y asi se acaba la discusion...

---

PD: pero que mal, un belga (ahora puneño) quiere aportar sobre su propiedad y la forma de construccion, caracteristicas

y otros creen que el ganaria algo, dando enlaces (solo enlaces) para que conoscan mas de este castillo


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

chnonis said:


> Lamento mucho como va evolucionando este foro...
> Mi intención era SOLO de dar a conocer un lugar que yo personalmente aprecio mucho...
> Mi objetivo era de hacer conocer las técnicas que se emplearon para realizar esta construcción (respectando al máximo el medio ambiente)...
> A algunas personas no le parece interesante... lo lamento mucho...
> Veré en las próximas semanas como hacer por retirar este fórum de SkyscraperCity... así supongo que todos estarán feliz...


No te retires...

Los foristas antiguos solo se ponen asi porque pusiste enlaces de la pagina TITICACA

donde sale tu firma (CRISTIAN NONIS), ellos piensan que tu quieres obtener beneficios de publicidad mediante este foro.

---

USTED SOLO DEJE DE PONER LOS ENLACES (a titicacaencanto)
y siga aportando

Saludos


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

chnonis said:


> PUNO TITICACA CHARCAS por luchin LC, en Flickr


la playa de charcas 
concurrida por los ciudadanos puneños


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

Inkandrew9 said:


> No quiero ser malpensado pero al parecer parece (valga la redundancia) que sòlo has entrado a este foro a promocionar este hotel, de ser asì estarìas incurriendo en spam y pues te bannearìan definitivamente.


no es hotel

es un castillo particular y privado


.
.
.

plop


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

chnonis said:


> *Una foto del altiplano...atipica...*


el lago titicaca tiene tantas maravillas 

el castillo de charcas es una de ellas...entro a la historia patrimonial de puno


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

ALTIPLANO said:


> no es hotel
> 
> es un castillo *particular y privado*
> 
> ...


Por eso mismo, parece que muchos no leen las reglas del foro.

Y nada de "plop" ... ahora me doy con la sorpresa que se ha restringido la visualizaciòn del facebook, donde estaba el "logo" que vi, del futuro hotel (que dicen que no lo es, pero entonces ese logo no tendrìa sentido, ni la actual restricciòn). En fin ... 

Yo no tengo nada en contra de la promociòn de Puno, es mas, he hecho threads con info de su arquitectura, personajes y costumbres, pero buehh ... parece que muchos tienen mente fràgil para recordar.

Buenos Dias. Y ya no tocarè màs el tema.


----------



## capullana (Sep 1, 2010)

Independientemente si el castillo es o no hotel, no sabia de su existencia me parece lindo el castillo y el paisaje, agradezco el mostrarnos... gracias por las fotos.


----------



## chnonis (Jun 5, 2011)

*Vistas de los alrededores*

*Una vista general con la comunidad de Charcas "Nueva Alianza"*











*Una vista desde los jardines del Castillo*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

el entorno es unico

bello lugar


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Que lindo sitio! que ganas de ir si no fuera por la convulsión que hay actualemente en Puno.
Tanto potencial turístico en esta región que no puede ser explotado por la turbulencia existente.


----------



## chnonis (Jun 5, 2011)

*En los alrededores del castillo...*

A 500 metros del castillo, la comunidad de Charcas "Nueva Alianza" posea un antiguo arco de entrada (más de un siglo...algunos dicen que aún más viejo?)

[URL="[/URL]

A unos 5 kilómetros, en la prolongación sur de la península de Socca, encontramos el Isla de San Bartolomé y su forma característica de pescado. Nadie vive en la isla... solo los pescadores a veces la visitan.

[URL="[/URL]


----------

